
Amazon Launches Native Shopping Ads - nickreese
https://affiliate-program.amazon.com/promotion/landing/NativeShoppingAdsPromotion
======
nickreese
This seems pretty interesting considering that they just slashed their
affiliate commissions across the board.

It appears to me that by slashing commissions, then offering a bumped up
commission rate temporarily if you install these native ads, they're shooting
for more lock-in with their affiliate base.

Interesting strategic play, I still have no idea why affiliates would want to
put all of their eggs in the Amazon basket after they slashed the rates like
they did.

Edit: a word.

